# Another ped to look at



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I was messing around with peds, what do you think?
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [335170] :: PK'S BREEDING 2


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Idk dogs...BUT...RIOT?! Holy Moly...Siren n Riot bebes...I want em ALL!!! lol.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

As far as pedigrees go, I like how Riot is bred but the two dogs seem really different. It is not a line breeding so its not near as tight as your other ped. 

Two different bred dogs, could be great!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah I know it is like a far off line breeding but not really! redboy/jocko/bolio kind of going on but I thought both peds have some great dogs. It all depends on how Riot matures, she may be a good brood bitch. With a ped like that I would hope she could bring some good things to the table.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I am not that great at reading peds. I like to use something like Pedigree Explorer to show me the COI on a breeding. I also like to look at the complimentary parts of the parents, which in this case are a puppy and a stud who hasn't been born yet, so its kind of hard to say. Of course, I'm just as bad when I'm daydreaming future match-ups. *shuts up now*


----------



## bluestark (Oct 11, 2009)

So, I understand this is a gamedog breeding. But, I was wondering if DA gets passed down. I noticed many XW's in that ped. Isn't that a bad thing? I am a bully owner. So sorry for the ignorance. Just curious..... Thanks


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah my dogs are DA but it has not stopped them from doing dog sports. Da is not a bad thing but I guess it depends on who you ask


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

DA just adds an additional challenge to the training. Its not usually something insurmountable, though. Of course, that depends on just how hot we're talking.


----------



## bluestark (Oct 11, 2009)

My male is male aggressive because he has been the only male around. I want to show him in the Classic ABKC shows. How can I remove some of this DA. If a dog is bigger than him he also sometimes mistake bigger females for males?? Any help??


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

You can't remove the DA. But what you can do is get your boy in a conformation class and start getting him used to showing around other dogs, males included. Practice and not letting him get away with stupid behavior will work wonders. It wont make him like the other dogs, but it will show him that he's not there to be making stank-eye at other boys; he's there to show. Make sure you remember to treat/praise when he's doing as he should.


----------

